# Street und Dirt Session in Bremen



## Michael.H (25. September 2009)

*Moin Leute, habt ihr Lust auf [FONT="]Street und Dirt Session in [U]Bremen[/U][/FONT][/B][/B][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=3][B][FONT="]Am 17.10.2009 oder am 24.10.2009 um 10.30 Uhr  am  Bremer [/FONT]**
[FONT="]Hauptbahnhof [/FONT][/U][/B][B][FONT="]???[/FONT]


Mfg Michael

[FONT="][/FONT]*


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. September 2009)

ich bin dabei^^
wann keine ahnung, mal schauen was mario und die anderen hannoveraner so sagen!
auf alle fälle nach grohn...hab mir jetz mal vids angeschaut und freu mich schon wie ein verrückter^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. September 2009)

yeäh, bin dabei  
grohn steht ganz weit oben auf der wunschliste aber auch kattenturm... 
ich poste den link gleich auch nochmal ins dirt/street dingen bei uns rein.


----------



## RidingWebster (25. September 2009)

ja hier die hannoveraner, georg, julian und ich sind auch dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

dann starten wir mal die hannover-bremen-connection 


@Michael: hast den link zu den fotos von der street session schon bekommen wa  (ich war der, der die fotos bei den holzrampen gemacht hat). hoffe du hast den deinen jungs weitergeleitet, wenn nicht sag bescheid, dann bring ich die bilder mit nach bremen.


----------



## der stimp (25. September 2009)

chrischi, erinner mich das nächste mal daran das ich paul und corsair basti noch bescheid sag. 
ich meine das die auch mit wollten als ich nen ausflug nach hb vor monaten schon vorgeschlagen hatte.

edit: hab grad froopi an der leitung; der wird wohl auch mit am start sein


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2009)

Du solltest Froop nicht mit der 0190 Hotline verwechseln ... tztztz ...


----------



## Michael.H (26. September 2009)

Riding Webster den lang habe ich bekommen !!!
  Mfg Michael


----------



## PhatBiker (26. September 2009)

Der Michi . . .


----------



## xCupidox (27. September 2009)

jaaaaaaa, wahrscheinlich auch dabei *freu*


----------



## RidingWebster (27. September 2009)

Michael.H schrieb:


> Riding Webster den lang habe ich bekommen !!!
> Mfg Michael



cool 

das wird ne lustige session!!!


----------



## der stimp (28. September 2009)

xcupidox, das warst doch du damals mit der meldung wegen des gestohlenen hardtails oder?
hast den rahmen wieder aufgebaut? 
würd mich auf jeden fall freuen wenn du bei der bremen session mit am start bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (28. September 2009)

ja ,war ich leider , aber bike steht wieder und ist auch wieder rot...


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

ein stop wird ja die bmx bahn in grohn sein. 
für alle die mal einen blick auf die strecke werfen wollen, hier ein link zur homepage von dem bmx verein und der bahn
http://bmx-bremen.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=41

schade das am geplanten we in bremen freimarkt ist und wir somit den schlachthof nur bedingt befahren können. 
also von der liste streichen und wacker wacker katte und grohn rocken!!! 
yeehaaaah....


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Oktober 2009)

Am Schlachthof ist nur der Bowl und die Snakeline (wenn die Kabel nicht wieder saublöd drüber liegen) befahrbahr, die Funbox wird morgen und die Miniramp Montag abgebaut.


----------



## der stimp (12. Oktober 2009)

so, mal zwischenstand wer alles aus hannover dabei ist: 
felix, tweety, stimpy, chrischi (george auch?), julian, bastiking, ulf und die celler.
dann sind noch froopi der theoretisch zugesagt hat, vielleicht noch majubiker und noch der ein oder andere mehr. 

schnitz schon mal ne wanderkarte und stellt das bier warm, wird sicher ein lustiger tag...


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich gutes wetter^^


----------



## der stimp (12. Oktober 2009)

oh, ich mach mir grad ein bissel sorgen ums wetter. 
mein ipod wetterbericht sagt regen an. wollen wir mal das beste hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael.H (13. Oktober 2009)

Na ja hoffen wir das beste 

Mfg Michael


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Soll schön werden, aber schaun wir gleich erst mal Wetter im TV.


----------



## der stimp (13. Oktober 2009)

100% zugesagt haben: 
felix, chrischi, mario, ulf (bad bevensen), julian...

mal schauen was sich bis zum wochenende noch so alles tut 

wer wird denn alles von den bremern dabei sein?


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## xCupidox (13. Oktober 2009)

ich bring noch wen aus münchen mit^^


----------



## Michael.H (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja ist cool Freue mich schon 

Mfg Michael


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Oktober 2009)

Wann trefen wir uns Samstag?


----------



## Michael.H (15. Oktober 2009)

[FONT="]Moin wir treffen uns um  10.30 Uhr  am  Bremer [/FONT][/SIZE][SIZE=3][FONT="]Hauptbahnhof  
unter der großen Uhr  

Mfg Michael
[/FONT]*[FONT="][/FONT][/B][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=3][B][U][FONT="]
[/FONT][/U]**[FONT="][/FONT]*


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte in Hannover Treffen!


----------



## Michael.H (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin Ach so ich dachte in Bremen !!!
Mfg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

oki, nochmal alle wichtigen daten/fakten für die dies im hannover forum überlesen haben... 

start in hannover ist 8.58 (ankunft bremen: 10.25)
treffen im bahnhof beim infopoint ist 8.30
kosten: 28 euro für 5 leute + 4,50 pro bike

wetter sagt heitere +8 grad  

in hannover haben fest zugesagt: 
chrischi, mario, basti von petra, felix, tweety, julian
aus bad bevensen ist ulf mit anhang dabei.


----------



## RidingWebster (17. Oktober 2009)

so endlich zu hause und tot müde 

war nen geiler tag, danke an unsere Bremer  für die einladung!!! immer wieder gerne, seid ein netter haufen!!!

dann müssen wir das nächstemal wohl nach lüneburg 

und eine nacht halle fahren bei uns 

dann mal allen eine gute nacht und träum was schönes.


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe alle sind gut zu hause angekommen.

war auf jeden fall ein endgeiler tag. 
top dass das wetter zu der herbstlichen zeit so fein mitgespielt hat. 

danke an michi uns hauke für die einladung, danke an euch alle für den schönen tag 
so macht biken einfach spass...

die highlits in bildform werde ich morgen hier in den thread packen und das komplette paket wird dann bei chrischi in die gallerie auf seiner seite zu finden sein.
sagen wir aber hier dann bescheid wie und wo ihr die bilder dann sehen könnt. 

gruss mario


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Oktober 2009)

danke hauke und michi, der tag hat so spaß gemacht^^
grohn war geil...aber auch der rollstuhl fahrer und der assi am hannoveraner hbf^^
jetz wäre eig. mal ne celler streetsession angesagt^^
oder mal nen ausflug nach berlin^^
so ich geh jetz duschen und dann ins bett^^


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2009)

moin allerseits, 
hier mal das gruppenbild das im pool entstanden ist. 
in meinem album hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22948 hab ich noch ein paar bilder hochgeladen 
und baldigst bekommt ihr den link wo alle bilder und videos enthalten sind.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen Mario

Ja, gestern war es echt gut, Ihr alle seid ein lustiger Haufen, fahr gerne wieder mit euch Biken.
Hoffe doch das Ihr alle gut angekommen seid und die Zugfahrt nicht zu langweilig wahr.
Es sind schicke Bilder.

Gruss an alle die dabei waren. 

Stefan


----------



## xCupidox (18. Oktober 2009)

sehr geiler tag...würde euch ja anbieten nach bremerhaven zu kommen, aber hier ist wirklich gar nix, von daher..


----------



## Michael.H (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin  			 			ich hoffe alle sind gut zu hause angekommen
Ich fahnde es sehr gut und hat fiel Spass gemacht 
gerne wieder 

Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2009)

wir haben mal auf dem heimweg unsere gedanken wirr kreisen lassen und da ist folgendes bei rumgekommen: 
zum begin und zum ende der saison wird sowohl in bremen als auch hannover eine streetsession gemacht. 
zuwischenduch kann man dann auch zusammen mal in andere städte zum biken fahren. 
mit ner grösseren gruppe ist das ganze einfach viel fluffiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Oktober 2009)

berlin für zwei oder drei tage^^
ich mach mich mal schlau was son ausflug kostet und wie man das alles verbinden kann^.
bevor alle stöhnen, erstmal is das nur so ne idee aber mal schauen was dabei rumkommt^^


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Nabend Leute

 Es waren ja auch 2 (oder mehr?) aus Ülzen da, was gibt es denn da so, lohnt es sich da mal ein ausflug hin zu machen??

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2009)

oh, du meinst ulf. der ist aus bad bevensen. da ist aber noch mehr tote hose als zb in bremerhaven. 
was meinst du warum die jungs immer so viel unterwegs sind


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Es war ja noch ein Stefan da, der total von der BMX Bahn begeistert war, okok, es waren alle begeistert.

Ich hab ja auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, ist nur Handy qualität aber schaut selber . . . 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22997


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2009)

ich find die quali geht mehr als in ordnung...


----------



## der stimp (20. Oktober 2009)

moin, 
die blider von der streetsession sind hochgeladen. 
ich schick euch gleich den link dazu per pm. 
die videos werden die woche noch zusammengeschnitten und dann auch hochgeladen.

gruss mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. Oktober 2009)

so, ich hab vom samstag noch ein paar bilder auf meinem handy gefunden, 
die sind hier in meiner galerie hochgeladen. 
werden aber auch bei chrischi auf dem server bereitgestellt unter dem link den ich euch per pm geschickt hatte.  

gruss mario


----------



## der stimp (15. November 2009)

Moin Freunde der Rampen und Dreckhügel. 

Hannover rockt mal wieder 

WAS: Mitternachts-Biken
WANN: vom 12.12 auf 13.12
WO: Yard Skatehall Hannover
KOSTEN: 10,- Eintritt + 10,- Pfand

Die 10,- Eintritt sind ein Vorab Richtwert um die Hallenmiete zu decken. Wenn genügend Leute dabei sind, gibts die Differenz zurück. 
Die 10,- Pfand gibts in jedem Fall zurück, wenn die Halle ganz und unbeschadet bleibt. 

Für den Fall der Fälle, kann mein Wohnzimmer in beschlag genommen werden. 
Schlafkram und Zahnbürste ist in dem Fall mitzubringen. 

Alle die Interesse haben, melden sich bitte bei "tweetygogo" oder "der stimp" um den Rest zu klären. 
Wenn Fragen sind, natürlich auch 

Wäre super wenn die üblichen Verdächtigen alle wieder mit dabei sind. 

Gruss
Mario und Tweety


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. November 2009)

hey mario kann ich bei dir pennen??^^


----------



## der stimp (15. November 2009)

hm.
nö....
ok, aber nur wenn du deine eigene zahnbürste mitbringst, nicht so laut schnarchst und auf klo nicht so üble vergasungen hinterlässt wie daniel manchmal.


----------



## der stimp (15. November 2009)

caro die alte hummel ist an dem we bei ihrem dad zum geburtstag... 
*bösemiezcaro*


----------



## xCupidox (16. November 2009)

hey ich kann nix dafür das er ausgerechnet an dem datum geboren wurde....wär mir auch lieber er wäre da zeitllich flexibler und könnte das verschieben^^


----------



## der stimp (2. Dezember 2009)

moin, 

aaalso, wegen dem night bike in der yard, wer die taler für die karten überweisen wil, fragen hat, wünsche oder anregungen loswerden möchte, kann dies gern tun und tweety (initiator der ganzen sache) eine mail schreiben. 
[email protected] 
ab morgen werde ich die "eintrittskarten" fertig haben und an tweety senden. 
also bitte alles was mit der bike night zu tun hat mit tweet klären! 

michi, bitte auch unbedingt das mit den karten für euch mit tweet bekakeln. 


gruss mario


----------



## der stimp (14. Dezember 2009)

moin leute, 
die "yard bike night" ist nun vorüber und ich hoffe alle sind wohlbehalten daheim angekommen.
ich hab mal für die zukunft einen neuen thread aufgemacht in dem "unsere" termine und aktionen besprochen werden können. 
soll heissen EIN thread für ALLE sachen die die hannover, bemen, bad bevensen (und bremerhaven) betreffen. 
hier der link dazu 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6638875&posted=1#post6638875

gruss mario


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2010)

michi oder stefan, 
haut hier bitte nochmal termin und ablaufplan für die streetsession rein. 
hannover ist auf jeden fall wieder mit am start  

ulf, marco, wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Juni 2010)

Also, Treffen ist um 11 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof/Plazaseite und den rest weiss Michi . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael.H (3. Juni 2010)

Moin Mario

Trefen ist um 11Uhr am Banhof in Bremen 
geplant ist 
Schlachthoff,Banhofvorplatz,sportgaten,Leutengurg und 
Grohn.
Sportgaten kostet eintrit Person unter 18 jahre 1.50Euro
Über 18 jaher 2.50Euro

Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2010)

so, hab die infos nochmal in den beiden forenbereichen für hannover gepostet. 

der zug aus hannover wird um 10.39 in bremen ankommen


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Juni 2010)

Es soll trocken bleiben und ich glaub auch das es trocken bleibt . . . 





. . . diese paar % machen auch nicht nass.


----------



## Bike Fan (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und komme aus Bremen. 
Da meine Muttter in Bremen wohnt, besuche ich sie manchmal. 
Da ich das gleiche Hobby wie ihr ausführt, suche ich in Bremen ein paar gleichgesinnte. Habe mich schon ein bissl informiert. Ich suche daher ein paar Leute 
die wohl am wahrscheinlich kommendes Wochenende Zeit haben und mir die Gegend ein bisschen zeigen können. Wollte unbedingt zum "Katterturm" ? . Habe mal was von einer Grube gehört, wo manche sich was aufgebaut haben. Ich fahre Dirt! Kann aber street fasst gar nicht. Bin eigentlicht auch anpfänger. Kann aber schon fahren!
Danke für die aufmerksamkeit, 
Adrian


----------



## Michael.H (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
Ich heise Michael komme aus Bremen.
Du woltest mal nach Kattenturm?
Wolen wier uns in Bremen mal Trefen. 
Dan können wier mal nach kattenturm faren? 


Mfg Michael


----------



## Bike Fan (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael, 
komme natürlich aus Detmold, 
habe mich leider veschrieben. Dann macht das auch sinn 
Ja ein sehr nettes Angebot. Wo ist eigentlich genau der Kattenturm ? 
Meine Mum woht in der Neustadt, kann man von da aus problemlos 
da hin fahren? Habe das auch schonmal gegooglt. Finde da aber leider nicht viel. Hat einer eine genau Adresse.  
Wie alt is denn eure Gruppe^^ so? 

Danke 

Adrian


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2010)

Zum Dritten mal findet in Hannover am Ricklinger Teich ein Lake jump statt.
Nach den vielen nachfragen, wird am 15.08.10 Am Ricklinger Dreiecksteich da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist es mit coolen Sprüngen HOCH hinaus und NASS zu gehen!

Wenn das Wetter am 15.08.10 schlecht ist ( Regen und Kalt ) dann wird es auf den 22.08.10 verlegt.

Solltet Ihr Interesse am springen haben dann kommt mit euren Rad. Aber BITTE das Rad vorher Enteölen!

Rampen sind vorhanden


Alle Sprünge sind auf eigener Gefahr! Keine Haftung!

Hier die Karte, unten Rechts am Dreiecksteich ist es!http://www.hannover-stadtplan.com/ad...ger+Teich.html


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Juni 2010)

Nabend nach Detmold

Hab mal ein paar Links gesammelt . . .

  Kattenturm . . . http://www.funpark-bremen.net/konzept.htm

  Sportgarten . . . http://www.sportgarten.de/index.php?id=98

  Schlachthof . . . http://www.schlachthof-bremen.de/

  BMX Bahn . . . http://www.bmx-bremen.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=96

  Natürlich gibt es auch noch ein paar Street Spots, die sich so nicht darstellen lassen, genauso wie den Dirt Spot in Leuchtenburg, den Du als `Grube ´ titulierst. (nennst)

  Die BMX und Dirt Szene ist eine ziemlich junge, ab 12 Jahre,  obwohl es, sowie überall auch, ein paar `Ausreißer´ gibt, sprich 20+ und älter.

  Auf jeden fall freuen wir uns immer wieder neue Leute kennen zu lernen.


  Gruss aus Bremen  - Stefan -


----------



## Bike Fan (21. Juni 2010)

Danke für deine seeeehr hilfreiche Antwort. 
Hat mir super geholfen. 
So bald meine Sachen da sind, musste mir einen neuenn Vorbau von Truvativ Holzfeller kaufen, melde ich mich nochmal , werde aber sowie es ausschaut am Wochenende in Bremen sein. Seid ihr auch unterwegs. Wollte dann erstmal den Katterturm besuchen^^. Die kleinen Tables im Hintergrund schauen wir für mich geschafffen aus. 
Danke aber nochmal für die ganzen Links!

Melde mich nochmal ,

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (23. Juni 2010)

Teile da
Ich bin dann am Wochenende in Bremen, werde dann am Samstag 
beim Kattenturm sein, einer von euch auch? 
Uhrzeit : KP Je nach dem , habe auch noch andere Dinge vor. 
Passe mich gerne euch an. 

Mal noch ne Frage nehme den Re von Osna, 
ist der leerer als der Ic , sonst nehme ich immer den Ic.
Hat da einer Erfahrung? 


gute Nacht 
Adrian


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2010)

Nabend

Ich weiss nicht was am Samstag alles für mich so anliegt und wann ich mich frei machen kann. Lust hät ich auf jedenfall mal wieder nach Kattenturm und ich denk, der Michi wohl auch.
Am Samstag ist am Schlachthof ein Skateboard Contest (Endless Grind) des wegen stehen die Changen gut das bissel mehr in Kattenturm sind, kann aber auch ganz gut sein das es nicht so ist, weil im SportGarten findet ja nun auch eine BMX dingens statt.

Welchr Zug nun besser, schneller und leerer ist weiss ich nicht.

Wann kommst Du in Bremen an ??


----------



## Bike Fan (24. Juni 2010)

Hi ,
 komme am Freitag gegen 17 uhr an. 
Das wäre net schlecht wenn da ein paar leute wären. 
Muss dann irgendwie noch meine Mum loswwrden, kann aber schwierig werden, sie sitz dann irgendwo und schaut mir zu
Hat immer Angst das mir was passiert wenn ich mich mit Leuten aus dem Internet treffe, was auch
 berechtigt ist. 

 Naja melde mich!

Adrian


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Juni 2010)

Ohne genaue Uhrzeit und das Handy vergessen, macht das ganze schwierig.
So gegen 17 waren wir zu dritt an beiden seiten des Bahnhofes um Ausschau zu halten. Ein Anruf hat auch nicht wirklich gefruchtet, jedenfall kam kein Rückruf, wie  Dein Dad sagte.

Wie soll es am Samstag klappen ?? Bin für vorschläge offen.


----------



## Bike Fan (25. Juni 2010)

Sorry Zug verpasst, weil der andere ZUspät kam. 
Ich bin morgen gegen 11uhr da. Bin am Schlachthof kurz vorbei gefahren. 
Ist nicht so mein Ding, viel zu viel mit Bmx und so, mit 130mm geht das fasst nichts, aber ich glaube gatterturm ist das schon besser.
Wenn dir die Urzeit nicht passt, schlag was vor!

Sorry, 
wegen dem Handy..

Adrian


----------



## Bike Fan (25. Juni 2010)

War gerade kurz mit meiner Mum bein Kattenturm, 
sie machen ja erst um 15uhr auf, also dann 15 uhr da??

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (25. Juni 2010)

Joop, 15 Uhr Kattenturm . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Adrian

Hat Spass gemacht und wenn Ihr Ferien habt kann das ganze ja nochmal wiederholt werden.

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## Bike Fan (27. Juni 2010)

Danke, 
bin jetzt gut in Detmold wieder angekommen und würde mich sehr freuen , wenn wir das mal wieder wiederholen könnten. 
Es hat mich sehr viel Soaß und Erfahrung gebracht!
Also, nochmal danke
und ich melde mich nochmal wenn ich mal wieder in Bremen, wenn ich Ferien habe. 

Grüße aus Detmold

Adrian


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Juni 2010)

Nabend Adrian

Ja, bitte, wär toll wenn das nochmal wiederholt werden kann.

Es warten noch so viele Spots hier auf dich.

Grüsse aus Bremen  - Stefan -


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juli 2010)

Moinsen Leute

Am 31.07.2010 findet an der Waterfront ein WeserJump statt.
Veranstalter ist der Sportgarten.
 
http://www.sportgarten.de/index.php?id=15

 Man sieht sich . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (26. August 2010)

Am 12.09 ist in Grohn ein BMX Beginner Rennen, wer von euch schaut vorbei ??


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Mai 2011)

Lake Jump Hannover   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8291504#post8291504


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Mai 2011)

ist notiert ud schon weiter erzählt . . . wo zum Donnerwetter ist meine Badehose . . . geht es zur not auch ohne ?????????


----------



## Bike Fan (15. Mai 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, 
gibts das eigentlich die Dirts am Kattenturm noch? 
Bin bald wieder in Bremen und wollte Fragen ob sich das lohnen würde das Bike
mit zunehmen ? 
Grüße


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ist notiert ud schon weiter erzählt . . . wo zum Donnerwetter ist meine Badehose . . . geht es zur not auch ohne ?????????



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael.H (15. Mai 2011)

Moin Bike Fan 
Die Dirts in Kattenturm stehen noch.
Melde dich wenn du nach Bremen kommst.


Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2011)

@ dirt fan - es lohnt immer sein bike mit zu nehmen! 

hi michi, alles flott bei euch? 
kommt ihr nächstes wochenende wenn autofreier sonntag ist bei uns rum? 
bad bevensen ist schon alarmiert...


----------



## Bike Fan (15. Mai 2011)

Leider kann ich erst in 3 Wochen -.- 
Bin in 2 Wochen in Winterberg und nächste Woche hat meine Mum keine Zeit. 
Ist die Bmx Bahn da eigentlich zu schaffen oder ist man nach einer Stunde zu fertig ? 

Grüße


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Mai 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ist notiert ud schon weiter erzählt . . . wo zum Donnerwetter ist meine Badehose . . . geht es zur not auch ohne ?????????



haha, stefan......das hört sich so an als wenn du keine badehose hast 

wenn ihr kommt, wird das bestimmt richtg lustig!!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Adrian

Schön das Du wieder kommen möchtest.
Es hat sich bissel was getan, es lohnt sich auf jeden fall bissel mehr durch den Bremer Norden zu Biken.

Hast du meine Nummer noch ?? Nicht schlimm wenn nicht . . . deine hab ich noch und wenn es passt würd ich gern mal nächste woche einmal anklingeln.

Gruss  - Stefan -



silence-Floppi schrieb:


> haha, stefan......das hört sich so an als wenn du keine badehose hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Badehose hab ich schon . . . irgendwo . . . glaub ich


----------



## Bike Fan (15. Mai 2011)

Müsste ich mal kramen, aber glaube schon. 
Leider schaffe ich es frühstens in 3 Wochen  
Aber Winterberg ist auch gut! 
Was hat sich denn genau geändert ? Oder zu viel um es zu schreiben ? 

Grüße


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Mai 2011)

lol.....bei uns sind auch kids am start.....und deren mütter (nich das die sich dann gar nich mehr auf ihre kinder konzentrieren können wenn du da mit deiner fleischpeitsche im supermann in den see fliegst)  ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Mai 2011)

Aber Floppi . . . das würd ich doch nicht tun . . . !


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2011)

stefan, das sagst du jetzt so einfach in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (16. Mai 2011)

Joo, obwohl das mit jugendlich ist ja schon 3 tage her . . .


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Mai 2011)

man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt.........MAMA WO IST MEIN EIS!!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Mai 2011)

Ich darf mir schon mein Eis alleine kaufen . . . aber nur kleine.
Bei ein grossen Eis seh ich auch immer soo aus . . . http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3240/2619383600_52c4ba6b8e.jpg


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Mai 2011)

you made my day^^....nur geil!!


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2011)

jungs, wie schauts bei euch aus wenn diesen sonntag in hannover wieder "autofreier sonntag" ist? 
wird neben vielen anderen sachen auch wieder nen dirt contest geben. 
um 11 gehts los. 
wer sich nochmal den kompletten flyer ansehen möchte: 
http://www.hannover.de/autofrei/anmeldung/index.html (gleich oben im ersten blck ist ein link zu einer pdf datei)


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Mai 2011)

Hey Mario

Ich kann nicht, ich such noch meine Badehose . . . nee, scherz. Ich kann wirklich nicht.


Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (23. Mai 2011)

nun erzähl mal . . . wat ham wir verpasst ??


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2011)

moin, 

ulf aus bad bevensen war zu besuch und hat ordentlich mitgerockt.
autofreier sonntag war mal wieder ne lustige sache. 
die komplette innenstadt war ja gesperrt und mit allen möglichen angoboten gespickt.  für uns biker wohl am interessantesten waren die jump jam mit mehreren grossen holzrampen und dazugehörigen contest. 
bikersbase hat an anderer stelle ne fette halfpipe hingestellt und gleich daneben mehrere kleinere rampen und funboxen. 
von den hiesigen trialern gabs noch fette shows (die aber mehr zu gucken denn mitmachen). 
weitere lustige dinge: stadtbusse anmalen - acab macht sich da echt gut drauf  
und bobbycar rennen. 
dann gabs noch haufenweise andere sachen rund um biken und freizeit... 

am späten nachmittasind wir dann fast komplett zur streetsession ausgerückt. 
der skate/bmx park am nordostbad stand auf dem programm mit zwischenstop beim rückweg in der eilenride zum pumptrackfahren und noch mal den mini skatepaltz daneben heim zu suchen. 

ausklang mit kaffee bei mir und anschliessender ablieferung am bahnhof.


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Mai 2011)

schade das ich den bus nich mit hertha farben bemalen durfte....scheiß 96 fans.....^^


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Mai 2011)

ochmeno . . . hät ich auch gern gemacht, ein Bus angemalt mein ich, dann aber GrünWeiss . . .


----------



## xCupidox (31. Mai 2011)

bhv hat jetzt ne bmxracestrecke und daneben ne minidirtline wenn ihr mal rumkommen wollt


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Juni 2011)

Aber gerne doch . . . wird in den Ferien mit eingeplant.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kannst Du mal bitte ein paar Fotos machen ??


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

ich werde auch vorbeikommen - denke ich 
Meine Schwester ist längere Zeit in Finnland tätig und die Wohnung in Bremen ist frei 

Dann wird ne Runde gedreht, PhatBiker 
Stephan, oder?


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Juli 2011)

Joo, machen wir. Hab lust drauf und meine tel Nummer hast Du ja noch, oder??
Wenn nicht bekommst du die nochmal.

Mit Stefan hast du recht . . . 

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

Doch ich glaube die habe ich noch von "damals" 

Diesmal werd ich nicht unbedingt fitter sein - aber das Wetter kann ja nur wärmer sein


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2011)

Wir wollen jetzt in den Sommerferien eine Streetsession starten.
Der Termin steht noch nicht fest.
Wenn Du weisst wann du kommen kannst, würden wir dein Termin mit berücksichtigen und so planen das du hier bist und mit kannst.
Falls Hannover, Detmold, Bremerhaven und Bad Beversen mit liest, schreibt auch bitte ihr wann es euch am besten passen würde.
Michi schreibt euch nochmal deswegen geziehlt an.

Adrian, schreib mal wann du wieder in Bremen bist.

Gruss an alle  - Stefan -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

Nein berücksichtigt mich mal besser nicht 
Ich würde ja eigentlich nur mitm Enduro kommen, vllt ja noch den Trialer in Kofferraum also eigentlich ungeeignet für ne street session 

aber lieb gemeint! ich lese einfach mit und sage dann obs passt oder eben nicht


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab noch ein FDT in 24" rumstehen und selber würd ich dann mit ein anderen Bike fahren.
Bis dahin sollte ich auch mein Morewood Ndiza fertig haben.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

klingt verlockend 
Mitnehmen würd ich nach Möglichkeit doch Beide 

Man weiß ja nie


----------



## Bike Fan (8. Juli 2011)

haben ja bald Sommerferien , dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2011)

die Bremer Schüler sitzen schon faul in der gegend rum . . .

Meld dich wenn du kommst.


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Juli 2011)

Werde ich machen !


----------



## der stimp (12. Juli 2011)

moin stefan, 
diesen monat fehlt mir die kohle zum rumkommen und auf die anderen mag ich mich im mom nicht bzw. nur sehr bedingt verlassen das sie mitkommen. 
hab auf jeden fall mal wieder bock euch alle zu sehen. 
bevensen ist bestimmt auch mit dabei. bremerhaven kann ich ja mal anmorsenwegen termin. 

sonst alles fit und flott bei euch? 
seit die eilenriede bei uns eingeebnet wurde ist die bikegemeinschaft echt arg zerrissen. leider...


----------



## xCupidox (12. Juli 2011)

wie wärs mit dem letzten juli wochenende  und küken nehms enduro, darfst dann auch gern mal mit penelope ne runde rollen^^


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Stimmt - das letzte Wochenende bin ich ohnehin in Bremen da meine Schwester Freitags ihre "Ab-nach-Finnland"-Abschiedsparty feiert 
Ich habe ihr zwar versprochen bei den Vorbereitungen zuhelfen aber das werden nicht so viele sein.
Mal sehen was ich in dem Zeitraum mit ner Freundin mache, die mitkommt.

Ich nehm einfach Beide mit! 
Auf Penelope möchte ich aber gerne mal steigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (13. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei....


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2011)

hey Jossi . . . hat mich doch sehr überrascht dich in Marßel angetroffen zu haben.
Wir haben den tag noch 8 meter Northshore fertig bekommen der in ein Gap endet. Es ist noch mehr geplant. Mal schauen wann es weiter geht. 
Die, leider vor kurzem zerstörte, Wippe wird als nächstes wieder fit gemacht.

An alle anderen . . . ich werd das mal morgen mit Michi durchquatschen.
Sehe ich das richtig, das es der 30./31.07 ist ?

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

29te würde auch gehen - da bin ich dann noch nüchtern


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2011)

Das wird ein tolles Wochenende . . . freu mich drauf.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich! 
Wielange ich bleiben kann steht allerdings noch nicht fest!

Reicht Halbschale oder lieber Fullface andem auch die GoPro dran ist?


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2011)

Bilder sind immer gut zum wieder dran erinnern . . . Halbschale reicht eigendlich aus, Fullface wär aber dennoch im falle eines Falles besser.
Steht also 2 zu 1 für den Fullface.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (14. Juli 2011)

29. ist *******
hab bis zum 30. blockseminar


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2011)

Machen wir ne Extrawurst für Madame?  Notfalls muss ich vor meinem Geburtstag halt nochmal hoch


----------



## Michael.H (14. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute 
In den Nesten wochen ist street faren in Bremen?
wenn interesse bestet bitte melden 
genauen Termin kommen noch 

Mfg Michael


----------



## xCupidox (14. Juli 2011)

so das wars dann auch mit dem angebot penelope ne runde zu fahren-.-


----------



## Bike Fan (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das Datum ist gut ! 
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich!


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Juli 2011)

Ich würd ganz gern an den 29.07. festhalten und eine kleine Session starten . . . so zum warmfahren.
Hmm, Street Session ist vieleicht auch das falsche Wort, eher ausgedehnte Enduro Excursion durch die Bremer Wälder . . . PellensPark (Marßeler Wald, mein HomeSpot) und natürlich dann auch noch ein besuch in Leuchtenburg, anschliessend lassen wir den Tag auf der BMX Bahn ausklingen.  

Wär toll wenn wir alle uns am 29. zum Biken treffen.
Wer ist alles dabei ????

Michi ist dann mit den Dirtern und BMXern zu ein anderen Termin unterwegs.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre dabei! Ab wieviel Uhr soll es losgehen? Vielleicht schlafe ich dann schon vom Donnerstag auf Freitag in Bremen. Muss ich sehen was meine Bekannte macht.
Endurorunde? Was haste denn so Kilometer und Höhenmeter technisch geplant?

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Juli 2011)

Bremen ist platt, also nichts mit Höhenmeter . . . 
Hab mir gedacht das wir uns alle am Hauptbahnhof treffen, irgendwie nach Bremen Nord kommen, entweder mit den Zug oder circa eine Stund durch Bremen hin radeln.
Im Wald selber wird natürlich alles gefahren/gesprungen was geht und spass macht.
Nach Leuchtenburg wären es 20 minuten mit dem Rad. 
Nach ausgiebigen rumtoben dort, werden noch mal circa 15 minuten zur BMX Bahn gebraucht.
Kilometer sind flexibel, soll heissen, wenn wir die erste Strecke nach Nord mit dem Zug machen sind es weniger.
Mit dem Rad ist die Strecke gut fahrbahr, müssen auch nicht schnell sein.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert^^
Das klingt doch alles ganz entspannt und spaßig! 

Jetzt freu ich mich drauf!


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Juli 2011)

Joo, ich hab auch so richtig lust dazu . . . 

Treffpunkt ist klar (Hauptbahnhof - ServiePoint) und die Zeit da hab ich mir so 11 Uhr gedacht.
Caro, Jossi, Adrian und andere jetzt nicht genannte . . . schreibt mal ob´s passt und geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (15. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich doch klasse an! 
Meine Mum hat glaube ich am 29 kein Urlaub. 
Deswegen müsste ich dann alleine aus Detmold Richtung Bremen anreisen.
Evtl. muss man ein wenig flexibel sein. Auf die Bahn ist leider nicht immer verlass  
Danke schonmal für die gute Planung. Müsste dann auch meine restlichen Sachen einmal zu meiner Mum bringen oder so 
Freue mich schon.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Cool das man sich getroffen hat beim slam!
Wird richtig gut!


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen . . . Du bist scheinbar für jede überraschung gut und siehe da . . . es ist dir gelungen mich aber so richtig zu überraschen !
Hät man mir vorher gesagt das du mit Caro zum Slammer Filet kommt, ich häts nicht geglaubt.
Heute hab ich in der Arena mal ein paar Bilder von mein neuen Bock gemacht und werd die aber erst Sonntag abend reinstellen können, weil, gleich ist noch Open Air Kino in der Arena und es länger wie die Slammer Veranstaltung geht. 

Adrian - ich hoffe das es mit der anreise problemlos klapt .
Du sollst ja schliesslich dabei sein.

Gruss an alle  - Stefan -


----------



## Bike Fan (16. Juli 2011)

Ja , ich hoffe das das alles klappt, kann es kaum erwarten. 
Falls was ist, deine Handynummer habe ich ja noch  
Jetzt muss ich erst noch meine Bremse entlüften -.- 

Grüße an alle


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juli 2011)

Es ist soweit . . . 

taadaaa . . . mein neues !! Ein Morewood Ndiza St wie Stefan

Past doch . . . 




Es ist echt ein nettes Rad geworden und bin bissel stolz drauf. Freu mich damit am 29. mit euch zu Biken.

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch!!
Das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus!
Obwohl die Farbkombination nichts für mich wäre, aber dir muss es gefallen! 

Ist das nen Evolver, oder was für einen Dämpfer hast du da versteckt?


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juli 2011)

Moinsen

das ist ein Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer. Bissel weich für meine 90 kg.

WeissGelb fand ich damals schon toll als es die Roces Fifth Element in weiss mit gelber Schiene gab.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2011)

ich hätte vllt doch ein paar Clicks machen sollen ums in groß zusehen 

Hast du da Formula Oro's drauf? Nerven die dich nicht? Ich hab sie nachm Winter vom Rad verbannt und gegen richtige Anker getauscht


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juli 2011)

Joo, die K24. Der Preis war erstmal zu gut um die nicht anbauen zu wollen.
Ich bin bisher auch nur 3 km damit gefahren um sagen zu können ob die taugen oder nicht.
Im vergleich mit Hayes 9 und Stroker Trail sind die wirklich nicht so toll. Ich werd die dran lassen und mal selber rausfinden ob die besser werden oder wirklich in die Tonne gehören. Versuch macht kluch . . . am 29. weiss ich mehr.
Fahr in der nächsten stunde damit mal los und werd mal bissel durch den Wald toben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (17. Juli 2011)

ich hatte mal die oro 18 wie auch 24 und war zufrieden ....

aber: nimm mal die deemax runter und mach was leichtes drauf, des weiten hol mal das cockpit ca. einen meter weiter runter  sitzt da ja wie auf nem holländer drauf....


----------



## Bike Fan (17. Juli 2011)

Schaut doch gut aus. Die Deemax sind doch gut 
Halten auch was aus  Nur die kleinen Bremsscheiben passen nicht, freue mich schon auf den 29!!

Grüße


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juli 2011)

essential schrieb:


> ich hatte mal die oro 18 wie auch 24 und war zufrieden ....
> 
> aber: nimm mal die deemax runter und mach was leichtes drauf, des weiten hol mal das cockpit ca. einen meter weiter runter  sitzt da ja wie auf nem holländer drauf....



och komm schon . . . ist im vergleich mit mein anderen Rad doch schon im Keller. Nee, es bleibt so. Ich find es okay wie es ist. 
Ich wollt mir ja noch eine andere rote Klemme bei euch rausholen, ich klingel die tage mal deswegen an.

Dieser nette kleine Ast lag aufmal im Weg . . . und 8 andere die der dicke mitgenommen hat . . . 4 stunden und 5 Leute waren nötig.


----------



## essential (24. Juli 2011)

rote klemme hab ich da


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Der Freitag rückt näher und bei mir ergeben sich Änderungen. Ich soll vorher noch mit ner Freundin shoppen gehen - bleibt es bei 11 Uhr oder wollt ihr evtl. später los?

Ich richte das Shoppen nachm biken!



LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

und ähm, wielange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (26. Juli 2011)

lange


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Juli 2011)

Hey leute, schreibt jetzt doch mal wann wer kommt, 11uhr sind zwar geplant, aber nicht immer kommen Züge so zeitlich abgestimmt wie es gedacht ist.
Kommt wer aus Hannover, Bad Beversen ????

Gruss  - stefan -


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Mädchen und Jungs,

heute ists soweit  Ich war Gestern noch flott in Winterberg und habe mir da die Pedale durchs Schienbein gezogen.
Nähen / Tackern wollten die Ärzte es nicht mehr (war wohl schon zulange im Heilprozess). Jetzt merke ich beim laufen wie es sich auseinander zieht.

Für shoppen und biken bin ich also leider raus  Könnte jemand die Strecke mit GPS mittracken? Würde sie später sehr gerne mal abfahren (wann wird hier natürlich gepostet).

Zu der BMX-Session komme ich aber.



Ich hatte mich sehr drauf gefreut - schade.  
Euch aber ganz ganz viel Spaß auf der Runde!!



LG Jens


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juli 2011)

Schade Schade Schade . . . Die BMX Session (Schlachtfest) ist Samstag, also morgen. Bin ab 12 uhr da, will noch mit einer Tonanlage Sponsern und dann wird zugeschaut.

GPS ?? Wasn dat ?? Hat keiner von uns . . . Schreib rein wenn du fahren willst und ich mach den Scout.

Gruss  - Stefan -

------------------------

Schön Schön Schön . . . das du doch noch gekommen bist. War ein toller tag.
Die Jungs aus Marßel fanden es auch super gut mal mit anderen zufahren.
Müssen wir noch mal wiederholen, würd mich freuen.

gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

War wirklich ne feine Sache - schreit nach Wiederholung noch dieses Jahr vorm Winter!

Hier noch 2 Schnappschüsse: 














LG Jens


----------



## PhatBiker (1. August 2011)

Oh, schicke Bilder . . . sieht aus als ob die kleine uns davon heizt und wir hinterher hecheln.


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Race-Mode!


----------



## PhatBiker (1. August 2011)

Der gelbe Gepäckträger passt farblich an mein Rad . . . ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich mir nicht auch so ein vieleicht an mein Rad bau.


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2011)




----------



## PhatBiker (2. August 2011)

Ich wollt das Video sehen, aber da steht das es nicht verfügbar sei . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2011)

Klicks an und schaus direkt auf yt. 
Ich weiß nicht warums net läuft - alle Rechte sind vergeben.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. August 2011)

Hast du vieleicht das verlinkt als du noch bei YT angemeldet warst ??

ich habs mir jetzt 2x angeschaut und es ist echt super . . . die Musik passt, tolle Aufnahmen und ich bin echt gerührt . . . 
Es ist Oskar verdächtig!!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2011)

Am 14.08.2011 ist es wieder soweit! Zum 4 mal unser Lake Jump an denn Ricklinger Dreiecksteich in Hannover.

Bringt bitte diesmal Eure eigenen Fahrräder mit, um am Lake Jump teilnehmen zu können ( Fahrräder, aber vorher entölen ) damit kein Öl ins Wasser kommt.

Für Verpflegung, Kleider ect. ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich ! Eine Rampe wird zur Verfügung gestellt 

Sollte das Wetter am 14.08.2011 nicht mitspielen ( z.B. Regen ) dann wird der Lake Jump um eine Woche verschoben (21.08.2011).

Die Teilnahme am Lake Jump erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Es wird keine Haftung für Gegenstände jeglicher Art übernommen.


Sind noch Fragen offen dann bitte melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521967


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

Muss das soo gross und blau sein ?? Wir Bremer können auch kleine schwarze Buchstaben lesen . . .


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2011)

*Achtung: Alle die beim Lake jump Springen möchten, bitte eigendes Rad mitbringen!!! *


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Werde leider wegen meiner Verletzung (Infektionsrisiko) nicht dabei sein können


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Werde leider wegen meiner Verletzung (Infektionsrisiko) nicht dabei sein können



Ich denke mal das ich es auch eine Woche später machen werde


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Wetterbedingt, oder wieso?


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wetterbedingt, oder wieso?



Ja, so ist das!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (18. August 2011)

Michi plant auch wieder eine Session . . . mal schauen welchen termin er sich ausgesucht hat.


----------



## essential (18. August 2011)

wir werden sehen. morgen leuchte ?


----------



## PhatBiker (19. August 2011)

Nee sorry, muss noch was tun, bin am Schlachthof. Samstag vieleicht mit ein paar aus Marssel. Hab gehört das ihr weiter bauen wolt.


----------



## essential (21. August 2011)

habt ihr gestern in leuchte gebaut ?


----------



## PhatBiker (21. August 2011)

Nöö. Wir waren gestern ganzen tag in Marßel.


----------



## essential (22. August 2011)

und dann da gebaut ?  
ich komme die tage mal rum. wann seit ihr da ?
mal schaufel mitbringen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (23. August 2011)

Mitwoch ab 17.30 bin ich wieder da. Samstag muss ich mal schauen . . . Sonntag bin ich da, zum fahren nicht zum bauen . . .
Ich weiss aber auch nicht was die Kids so vorhaben, vieleicht wollen die auch wieder nach Grohn.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------

